
Let's create a Wikipedia page for Rich Hickey - sferik
https://twitter.com/sferik/status/328308095463870464
======
slyall
Article used to exist and was merged after this discussion:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/Rich_Hickey)

~~~
lkrubner
How can you overcome politics like this?

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

"There are no independent reliable secondary sources. His keynotes or videos
may be very popular but they do not add to notability unless they get reported
in the media. Artem Karimov (talk) 01:22, 11 July 2011 (UTC)"

"...Oh my god! The article has a photo in the lead! You know what, I also have
a giant photo in Facebook. Still, common sense suggests that the man is not
covered in RS and therefore there is nothing to post in Wikipedia, anonymous.
Artem Karimov (talk) 01:25, 12 July 2011 (UTC)"

"Linux Journal is a reputable source. The guy really is notable. Let's at the
very least agree to keep the article for the time being. What do you say?
46.116.139.61 (talk) 01:54, 12 July 2011 (UTC)"

"Merry-go-round. Again, there was no coverage of Hickey himself. Hickey cannot
inherit Clojure's notability. As for "this guy really is notable" I suggest
that you read which arguments to avoid at AfD. Artem Karimov (talk) 05:36, 12
July 2011 (UTC)"

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

If folks like Artem want to argue that Rich Hickey can not inherit Clojure's
notability, then how can you get a page created about Hickey?

~~~
Turing_Machine
That type of behavior is why I stopped contributing to Wikipedia years ago.

There are way too many people there who get their jollies from deleting other
people's hard work (probably because they're not capable of creating anything
themselves). It's a form of vandalism, IMO.

------
fiatmoney
Hickey has done things besides Clojure that are fairly notable, for instance
the "Hickey functor".

Edit: <http://www.tutok.sk/fastgl/callback.html>

